# Opinions on Ariana Grande?



## sej (Apr 17, 2016)

What are your opinions on her? I absolutely love her, you can't deny the fact that she has holy vocals XD
I'm just gonna put this here


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

That costume alone makes her look like a goof lol. But no I don't like her much.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

No, I don't like her all that much. I'm not into popular music like that anyway so ya know


----------



## kassie (Apr 17, 2016)

she does indeed have an amazing voice, i just can't stand her personality personally.


----------



## Gregriii (Apr 17, 2016)

She isnt grande though
She is 1'53cm lmao


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 17, 2016)

I really like her vocals, yes, but I don't really understand why she sometimes wears some costumes or dresses... I mean, they don't suit her because she looks like she's younger than her actual age. I understand she may do this because she wants to give the impression that she's not a kid, but it sometimes doesn't turn out really well, lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 17, 2016)

she has a pretty nice voice but I don't really like her or her music, she used to annoy the crap out of me in Victorious and stuff, I just wish Elizabeth Gillies was the one who got famous from it... (She is one day older than me and I am in LOVE with her)


----------



## Peter (Apr 17, 2016)

I actually think she's got an amazing voice, one of the best out there today. I love the intro song to her second album, and the collaboration she did with Cashmere Cat as well.

Break Free is pretty much my favourite song ever but it's probably just because Zedd did the production lmao


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 17, 2016)

she's cute but i dont know a lot about her lol


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 17, 2016)

her collab with Childish Gambino (break your heart right back) is what made me love her. <3


----------



## Aquari (Apr 17, 2016)

dont like her at all, bratty and has annoying voice


----------



## Damniel (Apr 17, 2016)

It's okay. I've had better frappucinnos.


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Amazing voice, awful technique. Also she's a pretty bad person. So no I'm not too crazy about her lol


----------



## Jacob (Apr 17, 2016)

I think she is extremely attractive.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 17, 2016)

Her voice is nice, and she can hit some high notes, but she has a hard time enunciating her lyrics. The words in her songs kinda blur together and I can't really understand what she's saying.


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2016)

Cam said:


> Amazing voice, awful technique. Also she's a pretty bad person. So no I'm not too crazy about her lol



How is she a bad person?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

Sej said:


> How is she a bad person?


Didn't she tell her fans to die or something


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Didn't she tell her fans to die or something



No! She absolutely adores her fans! Just go on her Twitter and see


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 17, 2016)

Sej said:


> How is she a bad person?



probably because she's rich, famous & beautiful yet still does sht like this






I've never like her music, but after seeing this, I just think she's a brat, she should date bieber. what kind of person does skeezy stuff like this???


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 17, 2016)

Actually, the thing I can't stand about her is how she sings. She mumbles and just adds in random high notes to show she can do it. I can't understand her. Like Music Video Sins always says, she is a mandatory mumbler.

Other than that, I guess she's okay. I don't know much about her, so I can't comment on who she is as a person. She sure looks cute, though.


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> probably because she's rich, famous & beautiful yet still does sht like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that whilst this was happening she had just come out of surgery from getting her wisdom teeth taken out, she was very loopy.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

Sej said:


> You do know that whilst this was happening she had just come out of surgery from getting her wisdom teeth taken out, she was very loopy.



So that means it fine. Anyway, her boyfriend is like encouraging her?


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> So that means it fine. Anyway, her boyfriend is like encouraging her?



Well no, but she wasn't really thinking straight, and I guess so.

Plus she has apologised profusely and she said that she was loopy and not with it.


----------



## jiny (Apr 17, 2016)

i love her! her voice is so good. but my mom thinks it's annoying lmao. i love the song you posted in the op, it's so good!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 17, 2016)

Shes really awesome *_*
Her voice is so perfect <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 17, 2016)

Eh..... some of her music is okay, and she was funny in Victorious, but overall, she's not really one of my favorite singers.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 17, 2016)

Sej said:


> You do know that whilst this was happening she had just come out of surgery from getting her wisdom teeth taken out, she was very loopy.



lamest excuse ever... I doubt that it's even true.  I've had my wisdom tooth taken out & your cheeks are extremely swollen after & you definitely can't eat any donuts right after.  also they don't give you any meds that make you act like an a***hole


----------



## Cudon (Apr 17, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> lamest excuse ever... I doubt that it's even true.  I've had my wisdom tooth taken out & your cheeks are extremely swollen after & you definitely can't eat any donuts right after.  also they don't give you any meds that make you act like an a***hole


As far as I'm aware the meds given make the person just ramble about nonsense and wobble. She just looks like shes being a bieber-like **** in that. 

Also guys do keep in mind that it's very likely that her social media is not manned by her and the whole point of her owning any social media is to give out a positive image of her.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> lamest excuse ever... I doubt that it's even true.  I've had my wisdom tooth taken out & your cheeks are extremely swollen after & you definitely can't eat any donuts right after.  also they don't give you any meds that make you act like an a***hole



this, she's just being an ass. really just because you're famous and think you can blame **** on meds doesn't mean you can do what you want.. smh


----------



## N e s s (Apr 17, 2016)

hA*W*_t_ but not really tbh i don't actually like her


----------



## Bowie (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, I certainly don't like her music much at all, but as a person I'm still undecided. I think she (and many other mainstream artists) have the potential of being better people and thus better artists, but for the time being I don't see what's so special about her. I don't have anything in particular against her, though. So, there's that.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

She's pretty and seems like a nice girl, but I've always had a hard time enjoying her singing voice and acting.. She's got some catchy music though. If I met her in person and knew who she was I think my opinion would probably be different c:


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 17, 2016)

I haven't listened to her music but I heard she's a brat so I'm not really interested in listening to any of her music


----------



## seliph (Apr 17, 2016)

I recognize she's _really_ vocally talented but I personally just don't like the sound of her voice at all, and her songs do nothing for me.

She seems like a decent enough person though.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 17, 2016)

She tries to copy Mariah Carey with her high pitched voice, and she is a brat to her fans, is very rude, and tries so hard to be a diva. She should have stayed on Victorious because her mind is stuck in perpetual high school.


----------



## Llust (Apr 17, 2016)

she's overhyped and looks stuck up. then again, i havent really looked into her. she did a great job in scream queens, but im not a fan of her music


----------



## riummi (Apr 17, 2016)

i like her voice but i dont like her personality very much


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 17, 2016)

I love her.
I hate when people try to say she's this or that without even knowing anything about her. I hate when people judge others period.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 17, 2016)

She's okay. Her role as Cat was horrible and her licking donuts was a dumb move, but she doesn't seem like a terrible part apart from those things. She can sing, I give her that much, but I don't listen to her.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)

I like Ariana Grande. I think she's a wonderful singer and great actress as well. I loved her in Victorious, her style was so cute on that show. With that being said I don't love/obsess over her I just like her. I'm more of a Demi Lovato girl.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2016)

I like her I guess. When she was in Sydney I saw her looking out of her apartment window!!!


----------



## Aloha (Apr 17, 2016)

She's ok I guess.I don't really listen to pop music often.I only know I've heard bad things about her before.


----------



## Dim (Apr 17, 2016)

I hate her she is a donut licker and hates America!

Jk. I don't hate her but I can't stand pop music at all so ya.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 17, 2016)

I actually think she can really sing.  And I'm super old compared to a lot of you.  A lot of the younger women singers, though, sound very similar but her voice I can usually pick out when it's on the radio.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 17, 2016)

meh. her music is pretty sucky and I just generally dislike her.


----------



## Joy (Apr 17, 2016)

Incredibly talented but horrible personality.


----------



## Dim (Apr 17, 2016)

Joy said:


> Incredibly talented but horrible personality.


Isn't that how all famous pop artists are?


----------



## seliph (Apr 18, 2016)

Nox said:


> Isn't that how all famous pop artists are?



Literally no


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

I think she has great vocals and great talent, but I also thing that ever since she left Victorious or whatever it was called and changed herself her personality became blech. I think she's a good person, but she changed a lot and I don't really find her all that interesting as an artist, as an individual, or in general anymore. 

She's a good singer, though.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 18, 2016)

she's cute and she has a great voice. but her type of music isn't my cup of tea


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 18, 2016)

I think she does have an amazing voice.  I'm not exactly a huge fan of hers, but I love 'Dangerous Woman' and 'One Last Time'.  However, she does seem like a bit of a diva.  I try not to judge celebrities for their personalities, but I think she could probably turn it down a notch.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't really care for her because I think she has a bad attitude


----------



## whytry (Apr 18, 2016)

love her. people that claim she's a diva tend to know little about her & what she's really like.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> She tries to copy Mariah Carey with her high pitched voice, and she is a brat to her fans, is very rude, and tries so hard to be a diva. She should have stayed on Victorious because her mind is stuck in perpetual high school.



lol?


----------



## Ookami (Apr 18, 2016)

I think she's cute and sing good but more than that I'm not intrested.


----------



## focus (Apr 19, 2016)

loVE OF MY LIFE HELLO
like user whytry said people bash on her without rlly giving her a chance and people seem to believe every little rumor like chill she's not the devil she's actually super sweet


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of her music but I do like that she tries to keep people in check about women's issues and and gender norms. I used to think she was just annoying, but she's changed my mind over the last few years.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 19, 2016)

She has a strong voice, I just find it to be a little whiney at times and her music doesn't really appeal to me. I don't know so much about her as a person so I can't judge in that respect.


----------

